# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Аркады

## Asteriks

*Аркада (англ. arcade) — распространённый в российской индустрии компьютерных игр термин, обозначающий компьютерные игры с нарочито примитивным игровым процессом.
*
Маленькая флэш-стрелялка. Нужно защитить базу, стреляя в инопланетян, стараясь не попасть в «своих».

----------


## Asteriks

_ФЛИНКС_. Не сказать, чтоб очень крутая стрелялка, но мне когда-то нравилась. Оформление игры хорошее, медиа отличное, впечатление приятное, в общем.

----------


## Asteriks

Сейчас очень популярна игра "Весёлая ферма". 
Так выглядит "Весёлая ферма -2", если есть желающие - закачаю.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Fishdom - создай свой виртуальный аквариум!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## dartwader

Очень уважаю аркады, особенно на мобильных устройствах

----------

